# Ok so I am fishing and all of the sudden.



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

I am fishing and nothing is biteing, Then I get a hit! I am not holding the rod so I pick it up. A---do I set the hook? B.....Pick up the rod and wait for the fish to hit the bait, and then set the hook...I like to feel the fish hitting the bate and set the hook so B is my choice, But I may have waited too long.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Use circle hooks the fish hooks it self.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Depends on what kind of reel you are using and the hooks. If you are using a bait runner which allows the spool to spinn freely (free spooling), you let the fish run and then lock the bail by cranking the handle. If you are using circle hooks you dont have to set the hook because they are designed to set themselves. How ever you can set the hook if you want to. If you are using "J" hooks you have to set the hook. Especially if you are fishing for striper. Strip usually hit twice, once to taste, then to swallow and run. As they are running they are swallowing the bait so you wait and then either set the hook or lock your bail and then fish on. Hope this helps.


----------

